

Sounds like somebody's got a case of the Mondays. - fatalerrorx3
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2265639/Most-depressing-day-year-Feeling-Blame-Blue-Monday-2013.html

======
fatalerrorx3
For your reference and enjoyment: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ChfIyHZqEd8>

